# Schatten, Schatten und nochmal Schatten



## port29 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade ein Kleines Problem mit einem Layout. Einen Ausschnitt davon habe ich angefügt. Mir bereitet der Schatten sowie der Farbverlauf von dem hellgrauen ins weiße Probleme. Und zwar soll der Farbverlauf sich über die gesamte horizontale Fläche oben erstrecken. 

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass es kein Problem darstellen wird. Den Farbverlauf habe ich als Hintergrund zugewiesen und die restlichen Elemente habe ich dann als transparente Graphiken speichern wollen. Aber genau an dieser Stelle fing das Problem an. Beim Schatten  wird die Graphik nun nicht abwechselnd transparent mit schwarzen oder grauen Punkten, sondern Flächendeckend, als ob da ein weißer Hintergrund wäre. 

Nehme ich stattdessen aber transparente PNG Datei, dann siehts im FF und IE7 genauso aus, wie die Vorlage, aber der IE6 hat ein paar Probleme mit transparenten PNGs, dementsprechend sieht das Layout da auch aus. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Layout so hinbekomme, wie es gewollt ist?


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


port29 hat gesagt.:


> Nehme ich stattdessen aber transparente PNG Datei, dann siehts im FF und IE7 genauso aus, wie die Vorlage, aber der IE6 hat ein paar Probleme mit transparenten PNGs, dementsprechend sieht das Layout da auch aus. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Layout so hinbekomme, wie es gewollt ist?


Cross-browser semi-transparent backgrounds demonstriert einen Workaround, damit der IE6 halbtransparente PNGs korrekt darstellt.


----------

